# iPad Mail et l'autocomplétion



## subsole (25 Mars 2012)

Bonjour, 
Hier, elle m'a demandé, comment enlever une adresse erronée dans Mail (sur iPad) lors de l'autocomplétion, la mauvaise adresse lui est toujours présentée, avant l'adresse correcte .
Mais je ne possède pas d'iPad. :rateau:

 Up !

:rateau: Personne ?


----------



## Gwen (27 Mars 2012)

Bonne question. Je ne me la suis jamais posée.

En gros, je ne sais pas, mais en fouillant ça doit être possible de gérer ça.


----------



## subsole (27 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Bonne question. Je ne me la suis jamais posée.
> 
> En gros, je ne sais pas, mais en fouillant ça doit être possible de gérer ça.


Sur un Mac je sais "comment", mais je ne possède pas d'iPad pour "fouiller". 
La _douce_ attend la réponse du sauveur, ça commence mal pour moi. 
Petit plus, elle n'utilise pas l'iPad avec un ordinateur, l'iPad est son ordinateur. ^^


----------



## bob41 (27 Mars 2012)

bonjour
je ne connais pas l'autocompletion mais pour enlever une adresse tu passe par le carnet d'adresses
c
toucher le nom puis modifier
toucher la zone à modifier le clavier arrive,
 modifier
si ça peut aider...
j&#8217;expérimente IPAD 3 depuis une semaine...


----------



## subsole (28 Mars 2012)

:mouais: Incroyable, il semble qu'Apple n'est rien prévu.
La solution pour ceux qui utilisent leur iPad avec un Mac, serait de passer par une bidouille à base iBackupBot ====> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2464372?start=30&tstart=0
Les utilisateurs d'Ipad ne sont absolument pas (pour la grande majorité) des geeks de la bidouille.
C'est hallucinant qu'un truc aussi primordial et simple qui n'existe pas "d'origine", sans se lancer dans d'infâmes bidouilles. :hein:

:rateau: J'espère que je me trompe, à vous de me le dire. 

______
Merci, bob41 mais ça ne fonctionne apparemment pas comme ça.
_________

Edit 2
J'ai pu lire également ceci :
_"Email addresses that are not in your address book will be deleted on their own after a period of non use. Just ignore the one you do not want and as long as it is not in your address book it will go away eventually."_
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/3763759?start=0&tstart=0
C'est un peu moins la "loose" si ça se vérifie, mais ça ne serait franchement pas pratique, le but du jeu étant de ne plus avoir une/des adresses erronées qui induisent les utilisateurs/trices ^^ en erreur, erreur qui a pour conséquence que l'adresse erronée reste en mémoire <= C'est la définition du mouvement perpétuel, non ?!!!?  

Edit : 3
Le "truc éventuel serait d'éditer la ligne de code qui réduise/ annule  "le temps de garde" des ses adresses. Mais ça dépasse mes compétences. ^^


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

Bon, elle n'arrête pas de cliquer sur cette foutue adresse ! 
C'est une vraie blonde, ou une fausse brune ^^ 
Quelqu'un pourrait confirmer que sur iPad _" Email addresses that are not in your address book will be deleted on their own after a period of non use_"


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Bonjour Subsole,

Je confirme. Je viens de passer un peu de temps a essayer de supprimer une adresse en autocomplétion. sans succès.


----------



## subsole (30 Mars 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour Subsole,
> 
> Je confirme. Je viens de passer un peu de temps a essayer de supprimer une adresse en autocomplétion. sans succès.



Bon, évite de cliquer sur cette mauvaise adresse ( qui ne se trouve pas dans le carnet d'adresses mais uniquement dans l'autocomplétion de l'iPad) et dis-nous au bout de combien de temps (jours/semaines ^^) elle n'apparaît plus dans l'autocomplétion, enfin ça semble être le principe .


----------



## Powerdom (30 Mars 2012)

Ben ça je te le dirais quand elle n'apparaîtra plus


----------



## subsole (4 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben ça je te le dirais quand elle n'apparaîtra plus



L'adresse est encore là ?


----------



## Powerdom (4 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> L'adresse est encore là ?



Je viens de vérifier elle apparaît toujours pour le moment. Comme c'est une adresse qui commence par a j'appuie juste sur le a pour faire apparaître les adresses sans sélectionner.


----------



## Le Mascou (5 Avril 2012)

Et une bonne petite restauration dans tout ça ?


----------



## Powerdom (5 Avril 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Et une bonne petite restauration dans tout ça ?



?? Pourquoi pas un canon pour tuer une mouche aussi


----------



## subsole (5 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> ?? Pourquoi pas un canon pour tuer une mouche aussi



_Je plussois._ 

d'autre part :


Le Mascou a dit:


> Et une bonne petite restauration dans tout ça ?





subsole a dit:


> (...)
> Petit plus, elle n'utilise pas l'iPad avec un ordinateur, l'iPad est son ordinateur. ^^


Dans ce cas elle perdrait toute ses données.


----------



## Le Mascou (5 Avril 2012)

Sauf si elle synchronise ses sauvegardes via iCloud


----------



## subsole (6 Avril 2012)

Le Mascou a dit:


> Sauf si elle synchronise ses sauvegardes via iCloud



Attends, elle n'a pas d'ordinateur , rentre des adresses erronées, et tu penses réellement qu'elle utilise iCloud ? :love:
De toute façon, c'est une solution inacceptable, devoir restaurer un iPad pour virer une adresse erronée dans l'autocomplétion, c'est simplement scandaleux. :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Avril 2012)

j'ai une solution: ne pas tapper d'adresse incorrects...

Pas taper, pas taper...


----------



## Le Mascou (9 Avril 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Attends, elle n'a pas d'ordinateur , rentre des adresses erronées, et tu penses réellement qu'elle utilise iCloud ? :love:
> De toute façon, c'est une solution inacceptable, devoir restaurer un iPad pour virer une adresse erronée dans l'autocomplétion, c'est simplement scandaleux. :rateau:



Bon, j'abandonne... son cas est désespérée !


----------



## Powerdom (23 Avril 2012)

Donc depuis le 30 mars, l'adresse apparait toujours en auto-complétion..


----------



## subsole (23 Avril 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Donc depuis le 30 mars, l'adresse apparait toujours en auto-complétion..



Merci pour ton témoignage, c'est peut-être la fin d'une légende urbaine.
Une adresse erronée entrée dans l'autocomplétion de Mail sur iPad ne s'efface pas seule, ou alors il faut attendre très looooontemps,  super pratique.
Attendons. :rateau:


----------



## quark67 (24 Avril 2012)

Bonsoir, une suggestion pour "contourner" le problème :
Créer dans le carnet d'adresse une fiche avec pour nom "Adresse erronée" et pour le mail, l'adresse mail erronée.

Cela devrait limiter l'utilisation de cette adresse par erreur...

Apparemment (ou bien j'ai mal cherché), il n'existe pas d'application dans l'App Store qui serait l'équivalent de la fenêtre "Destinataires précédents" de Mail.app ; C'est évidemment un "marché" de niche, mais ça ne coûte rien de suggérer à un développeur de coder une petite application qui permettrait de supprimer une adresse de destinataire précédemment employée (si du moins les APIs d'iOS permettent cela).


----------

